# My sparky



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

I lost my sparky on August 14, 2017 , at the age of 9 yr old , I'm only writing this to try to cope with the lost , the power of love these golden retriever have is on believable. Sparky always traveled with me all the time, from day 1 , more trips to South Carolina then I can count its a 12 hour trip for me , but one about 4 years ago I remember the most, I left him home and I was sick the hole time, all I could do is think about him and couldn't wait to get home , he wouldn't eat or come out of are bedroom the whole time I was gone and even after that when I go to work he stay in the bedroom till I get home, then always by my side. If I pick up my keys he would push his way out the front door to go , every weekend fishing on the boat, one of my friends said do you have to bring him all the time I said no, we haven't spoke till this day , last Thursday he had a accident in the house so I took him to the vet to be ck, out that's when I found out he was sick, lungs in bad shape and the vet said maybe 6 months, Sunday we went fishing cause he love going, he started breathing hard so we came in , I stayed up all night with him, the breathing became worse so I decided not to let him suffer any more , we walked to the front door and he sat down, I sat next to him he put his head in my lap was gone in 2 minutes, Sparky would not go to bed till I gave him a kiss every night and told him how much I love him, the power he has over me is unreal, I will never forget the bond we had , I don't know if I can ever go through this again , SPARKY I love you


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparky was beautiful and it is clear that the bond that you two had was a very strong and very special bond. It is so hard when these special dogs leave us. They take a piece of our heart in the process and leave a huge hole with their passing. I know from experience that the hole will eventually be filled with the good memories of time spent with Sparky just as the hole in my heart was filled by the memories of my girl. It takes time though. Know that Sparky will never really leave you. He will always have a place in your heart and will therefore always be with you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sparky*

Sparky was so beautiful!! From what you wrote you can tell how MUCH you loved one another. It is never easy to loose our buddy. I know Sparky would want you to be happy, again, and I'm sure he is watching over you. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him!

I've added his name to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7204442


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sparky. He was very handsome.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss of handsome Sparky. Many of us on this forum have unfortunately experienced losing a dog we had a very deep bond with so we know exactly what you are experiencing. It will get better but it takes time. I lost a once in a lifetime best buddy almost a year ago, and I would say that I am still very far from 'over it'.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Sparky was an awesome companion to you. You gave him a great life. He gave you a great life. I hope time will help you feel better and all those great memories of Sparky will shed some light on the dark side of loosing your best friend.

Godspeed to Sparky.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sparky. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

The part I'm having such a hard time with is not one warning sign, even when he pass , here's a picture of him on the way home from fishing 15 yr before he passed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

am so so most handsome boy. Sometimes we have warnings, sometimes none. We lost our last golden, Sophie last Oct. She was almost 13 and we had started her on Adaquan injections and they hare really helped her joints. We were thrilled to see her being able to move around so easy. But that morning, she started inside, fell and wouldn't get up. Got her to the vet just a mile from us--hemangiosarcoma and she was bleeding out and nothing could be done. No warning anything was wrong with her. Had been that way with our Great Pyrenees just 2 years earlier, fine one day, Woke up the next morning and he wouldn't move. Was also hemangiosarcoma with him.. WE just never know and need to make the most of each day with our precious fur buddies. And I had a terrific life together.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Most of us here know and understand the pain of loosing a deeply loved and bonded companion. It is beyond devastating and I'm truly not sure if we ever really get over it or just learn to live with it.

Sparky was a beautiful boy and you both shared and amazing life and love. Having been through both: loosing a beloved dog with warning or no warning, I don't think either is easier. We all tend to feel guilty either way that we could have done something earlier, noticed something etc. 

You both shared and amazing life and love. I hope that in time when your heart has a chance to heal, that the tears will be less and be replaced with smiles of the wonderful memories you both shared. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words ,some people think it's just a dog but at some point he became my son, I've lost many of love ones over the years and know that times heal all wounds but this one is very personal, knowing my self I will get another golden retriever in time because the joy and love they give me is something I can't live without. Thanks to all of you for the understanding it does help


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

Today was a hard day , I pick up sparky remains but happy he back home with me in his favorite room , at least I know he's safe , I think my grandson golden retriever knows something wrong , he's been beside me the whole time, I think that has helped ease the pain some what . Thanks for adding him to the rainbow bridge


----------

